# Moving to and living in spain (magaluf)



## Coombsy127 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi this is my first ever post, I am 20 and am looking to move to spain in summer of next year with a friend, I want to work in magaluf over the summer months but am having a bit of trouble finding things out, I would like to know how easy (or hard) it is to find somewere to live? To work? How much am I going to be spending (on basics food, accomodation etc.) And how much money I should think about taking with me at first to get a place and while I look for work? Please be honest with me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coombsy127 said:


> hi this is my first ever post, I am 20 and am looking to move to spain in summer of next year with a friend, I want to work in magaluf over the summer months but am having a bit of trouble finding things out, I would like to know how easy (or hard) it is to find somewere to live? To work? How much am I going to be spending (on basics food, accomodation etc.) And how much money I should think about taking with me at first to get a place and while I look for work? Please be honest with me.



It'll be easy to find somewhere to live altho it maybe pricey during the holiday season. Work may not be so easy cos there is mass unemployment in Spain and its islands, so you'll be competing with locals. If I were you I'd come over for a holiday with as much money as you can get and stay til either its run out or you find work?????? I would say the cost of living is about the same as the UK - maybe more in a tourist resort

Jo xxx


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Coombsy127 said:


> hi this is my first ever post, I am 20 and am looking to move to spain in summer of next year with a friend, I want to work in magaluf over the summer months but am having a bit of trouble finding things out, I would like to know how easy (or hard) it is to find somewere to live? To work? How much am I going to be spending (on basics food, accomodation etc.) And how much money I should think about taking with me at first to get a place and while I look for work? Please be honest with me.


Planning for the summer of 2012 this far ahead is very sensible because this gives you pleanty of time to find out all that you need to know. What sort of work would you be hoping for? I believe that on average you will need a minimum of 2 months rent to begin with. I do not know what the cost of things are in that area but generally things like food are a similar price in Spain to the UK.


----------



## Coombsy127 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you jo, thats what I was thinking just take enough money to last in case I cant find work. And I have experience in accountancy although I dont think that would help me much so it would probarbly jus be bar work or try getting into the sport n leisure sort of area of things?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coombsy127 said:


> Thank you jo, thats what I was thinking just take enough money to last in case I cant find work. And I have experience in accountancy although I dont think that would help me much so it would probarbly jus be bar work or try getting into the sport n leisure sort of area of things?


It wont be easy - altho if you have luck on your side you may find something. But I think you're right, bar work or similar is what you need to aim for. Accountancy isnt the same and unless you are fluent, you dont really stand much hope. Maybe look at some of the resorts, hotels and tour operators???? Thomas Cook, Thomsons/Tui etc - they may recruit for holiday reps or similar????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coombsy127 said:


> hi this is my first ever post, I am 20 and am looking to move to spain in summer of next year with a friend, I want to work in magaluf over the summer months but am having a bit of trouble finding things out, I would like to know how easy (or hard) it is to find somewere to live? To work? How much am I going to be spending (on basics food, accomodation etc.) And how much money I should think about taking with me at first to get a place and while I look for work? Please be honest with me.


Spend the next 12 months improving your Spanish as much as you can; it won't guarantee you a job, but if you are bilingual it will certainly give you an advantage over many of the young foreigners who turn up looking for casual work.

If you do manage to find a job, be prepared to work very long hours for very little pay and no job security. It's a buyer's market with so many unemployed kids around, and they will screw every last drop out of you.

Finding cheap accommodation in a tourist area in summer won't be easy. Does your friend have something lined up here already, or is he/she in the same position as you?

Good luck!


----------



## Coombsy127 (Jun 24, 2011)

I speak a bit of spanish but just enough to get by really, would I be better off contacting them before going or would it better doing it whilst there? X


----------



## Coombsy127 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Spend the next 12 months improving your Spanish as much as you can; it won't guarantee you a job, but if you are bilingual it will certainly give you an advantage over many of the young foreigners who turn up looking for casual work.
> 
> If you do manage to find a job, be prepared to work very long hours for very little pay and no job security. It's a buyer's market with so many unemployed kids around, and they will screw every last drop out of you.
> 
> ...


well I can speak fluent german (and write it) but I dont think this would help me much in spain, or would it with being a holiday resort? And I will try and learn more spanish then but I undetstand it wont be easy, and no my friend is in the same situation as me unfortunatly

Thanks for the info


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coombsy127 said:


> well I can speak fluent german (and write it) but I dont think this would help me much in spain, or would it with being a holiday resort? And I will try and learn more spanish then but I undetstand it wont be easy, and no my friend is in the same situation as me unfortunatly
> 
> Thanks for the info


All language skills are useful in the tourist industry - though most German tourists seem to speak fluent English.

Spanish isn't really that difficult, sign up for an evening class with your friend and practice practice practice! It really will give you a head start, and you will get much more out of your life here. Not least being able to deal with landlords etc!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do they speak Spanish/cataluynan in Mallorca???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Do they speak Spanish/cataluynan in Mallorca???
> 
> Jo xxx


mallorquin - it's spelt something like that..............

& apparently it's a close relation to valenciano/catalan

they speak spanish too though


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

jojo said:


> Do they speak Spanish/cataluynan in Mallorca???
> 
> Jo xxx


I think that they speak Spanish and that there is also Mallorcan spoken.


----------



## zarf (Jun 21, 2011)

*My Penny*

Here is my token for you pal. About how to find a place to live, I wrote in response to topic: 3 months Lets
When I travel for (say) a month, I pick up a little notebook exactly the size of 5X7 inch. I look at the closet, and get that cargo pants that this booklet fits in the side pockets perfectly. I divide this little book into several pieces. For example, My name and complete address and phone number to contact. I put one page for each day that I am in travel and start writing down at that particular day where I am suppose to be, what I am supposed to do, what to eat (Mc D’s around?), where to go (bus line), and where to sleep at night. Then I put a price tag for each item. I know close to 100% darn right how much I need (assuming I didn’t fall of a tree!!). If an item can be charged, then I put CC (for credit charge) next to it, otherwise: almighty cash. I take money in the form of one 200 Euros two ….and all the way down to coins (bus, metro, snack machine). That daily cash, I protect it best I can. If I ended up with some daily left over, I simply put that aside as emergency (the tree may ask for it). Amazingly, when I finish a trip, I find extra bucks left which I spend on gifts!! (you know, them guys want freebies) I spend hours of spare time finding accommodations matching my budget, and pick up ones close to (for example) bus station or metro. These days, I get a little fancy and carry a netbook with me!! I put all info in it. I even hook it up with my little LAN cable to get free Internet at hotel/hostels. I don’t know about jobs in Spain, but let us know what you found. You’ll get what you wanted. 
I bark too much?, then say: Sit !!


----------

